# Post all girl frames.....



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=328001&hl=
here are sum :thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

heres mine up in canada














































:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Feb 18 2008, 11:58 AM~9971197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Feb 18 2008, 12:58 PM~9971197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Feb 18 2008, 01:58 PM~9971197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


best far as im concerned :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Feb 18 2008, 12:58 PM~9971197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorites!!


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Feb 18 2008, 12:57 PM~9971194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one gets my vote. :thumbsup:


----------



## chuycastro (May 10, 2007)




----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

thats what happens when tony the tiger bangs tigger.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

gettin repainted soon

(it's kandy green if u can't tell)


----------



## Danilo los Santos (Feb 7, 2008)

bike from Brasil


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Feb 18 2008, 12:58 PM~9971197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS A GOOD NICE ONE RIGHT HERE


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

x567676879890


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

here's one from frisco!!!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

that trike is clean


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Mar 2 2008, 01:16 PM~10070719
> *that trike is clean
> *


 :thumbsup: thanx homie !!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 21 2008, 09:57 PM~10001475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happend to this bike i loved that bike !!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

This is my daughters Schwinn trike. I built it 3 days before the DENVER super show.-- including all the gold plating. Its nothin super wild here- but it did take a lil bit of time to get the metal work on the trike kit lookin perfect. We are redoin it this winter- and believe it or not- she will be doin all the welding on it during the rebuild.. Yup-- 8yrs old and welding it up. Will post pics as we go..








AS i said- its nothin super wild here-- and actualy it wasnt truly finished here- as you can see the chain didnt even make it on--LOL.
Buit hell- to go from junk yard to kandy and lating in 3 days- she was happy with it. AND yes- it is cady- if you look you can see our ROLLERZ ONLY logo ghost patterned in on the side of the trike kit..... 
OH YEAH-- and one more thing- the trike kit os a true OG SCHWINN kit off a 26in -- no fake shit here :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Oct 31 2008, 10:43 PM~12030893
> *This is my daughters Schwinn trike. I built it 3 days before the DENVER super show.-- including all the gold plating. Its nothin super wild here- but it did take a lil bit of time to get the metal work on the trike kit lookin perfect. We are redoin it this winter- and believe it or not- she will be doin all the welding on it during the rebuild.. Yup-- 8yrs old and welding it up. Will post pics as we go..
> 
> 
> ...


doesnt need to be wild to be nice and clean good job! is that paint over engraving ? that different never seen that before ... :0 post work pics of her welding on the bike :0 when you guys start keeps us updated


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 31 2008, 10:46 PM~12030914
> *doesnt need to be wild to be nice and clean good job! is that paint over engraving ? that different never seen that before ...  :0 post  work pics of her welding on the bike  :0  when you guys start keeps us updated
> *


NO- its not engravn- it was a sticker template I had made- we sprayed over it- then pulled it off and sprayed the candy. and -- she already welds- we are body droppin my Chevy dually right now--- heres a sneek peek
















BUT DONT WORRY-- ill definetly be postin pics of her weldin up her trike


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

MY PROJECT :biggrin: :biggrin: SORRY CELL PHONE PIC 
http://es.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2nq5ilx&s=4


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> MY PROJECT :biggrin: :biggrin: SORRY CELL PHONE PIC


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 31 2008, 10:59 PM~12031009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS BIKE RIGHT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOOKS SO DAMN CLEAN YOU COULD EAT OFF IT. Them wires and whitewalls remod me of an old bomb. they jus have a way different look to them that really catches my eye....


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Nov 1 2008, 02:19 PM~12034016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Nov 1 2008, 03:40 PM~12034136
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Who owns FB now?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 1 2008, 03:29 PM~12034386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some one in sd wanted 700 bucks for the thing lol when i sold it for 300 :uh: sad trying to tell me that it didnt have that many chips


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

this one will be out later this year, sold it to an old club member.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

before


















after


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 3 2008, 06:03 PM~12050247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNY CHINGAS_@Nov 3 2008, 01:05 PM~12047829
> *before
> 
> 
> ...


i think it looked better before :0


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 3 2008, 05:03 PM~12050247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  tire's


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2008, 09:29 PM~12052387
> *  tire's
> *


brand new. All white small tread. No dirt. just shadow


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:30 PM~12052406
> *brand new. All white small tread. No dirt. just shadow
> *


white walls ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2008, 09:31 PM~12052417
> *white walls ?
> *


They had white walls on there. I think they looked better that way. my bro decided to go all white. is what it is.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:33 PM~12052436
> *They had white walls on there. I think they looked better that way. my bro decided to go all white. is what it is.
> *


RADICAL.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2008, 09:34 PM~12052459
> *RADICAL.
> *


No its a street.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 08:36 PM~12052492
> *No its a street.
> *


TUBULAR.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2008, 09:40 PM~12052550
> *TUBULAR.
> *


Obviously. I don't think Schwinn made any frames out of square stock.


----------



## Danilo los Santos (Feb 7, 2008)

frames girls from Brasil.

monark brisa invert.

this original bike.








 



























Caloi ceci 1979


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 3 2008, 08:53 PM~12051916
> *i think it looked better before  :0
> *


yeah me too, my painter didn't do what i had told him and also he took longer than i expected so now i think i might just repaint it my self. back to the blue.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAS (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 3 2008, 09:34 PM~12052459
> *RADICAL.
> *


there is nothing wrong with all white tires


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 4 2008, 11:21 AM~12057286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damm ill give in big bucks for that :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 4 2008, 01:30 PM~12057365
> *:0  damm ill give in big bucks for that  :cheesy:
> *


make me an offer :biggrin: the plating needs to be redone in spots but I'm also going to paint the parts that are not twisted. Add some pinstriping to make it look better.
But everything is for sale!


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 4 2008, 12:21 PM~12057286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this that woody frame you started a long ass time ago?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 4 2008, 11:33 AM~12057395
> *make me an offer  :biggrin: the plating needs to be redone in spots but I'm also going to paint the parts that are not twisted. Add some pinstriping to make it look better.
> But everything is for sale!
> *


so its a complete bike?? :cheesy:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 4 2008, 01:40 PM~12057476
> *Is this that woody frame you started a long ass time ago?
> *


well when I did this frame , my screen name was Woody if that's what you mean.

I cut out the birdcage in the seatpost and replaced it with the knucles. :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Nov 4 2008, 01:43 PM~12057506
> *so its a complete bike??  :cheesy:
> *


No its no a complete bike, but whats in the pic is for sale (plus the bearing cups not in the pic)


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:| :| :| :|


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 4 2008, 03:13 PM~12059631
> *:|  :|  :|  :|
> *


post you daughters bike up .


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 4 2008, 06:35 PM~12060439
> *post you daughters bike up .
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 4 2008, 04:47 PM~12060556
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## Danilo los Santos (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Danilo los Santos_@Nov 4 2008, 08:59 AM~12055016
> *frames girls from Brasil.
> 
> monark brisa invert.
> ...


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Look out for fatimas 1964 og frame schwinn frame no chingaderas.semi class la emperadora azteca de san jose california.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Nov 8 2009, 09:15 AM~15596921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Nov 9 2009, 02:32 AM~15604215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! check out them forks!


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

FOR SALE $65


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

my 16" street and a young ladies 20" semi


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 4 2008, 07:47 PM~12060556
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT GREAT WORK !!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

MY GIRLS FIRM!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC (Nov 5, 2009)

YO MY DAB IS GIRL FRAME!!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 4 2008, 12:21 PM~12057286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much did this go for


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 17 2009, 09:51 PM~16014548
> *how much did this go for
> *


*not sold, make me an offer, I'm looking to unload it.  *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)

damn... look'n at all these pics really makes me wanna build a girls frame upp ...


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

this is mine im working on


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 18 2009, 03:13 AM~16017790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice frame good luck on the build


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

i think i might bondo it


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 18 2009, 02:51 PM~16021463
> *i think i might bondo it
> *


go for it man if that the look your goin for


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

im gonna do it purple


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 18 2009, 03:45 PM~16021855
> *im gonna do it purple
> *


with gold or chrome


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

a lil of both


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 18 2009, 03:49 PM~16021874
> *a lil of both
> *


what about twists


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

i know im gonna have twisted forks probably a twisted crank and the mirrors and i dont know about the rest right now


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 18 2009, 04:00 PM~16021975
> *i know im gonna have twisted forks probably a twisted crank and the mirrors and i dont know about the rest right now
> *


sounds good man


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dre post joci's frame. :0


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

i dont know wat kind of wheels though


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 05:17 PM~16022136
> *dre post joci's frame. :0
> *


 :0 :nono: Not tell its ready!! Wego 2010!!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kidblack_@Dec 18 2009, 04:17 PM~16022139
> *i dont know wat kind of wheels though
> *


you should go with a scraper bike wheel :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 18 2009, 04:22 PM~16022172
> *:0  :nono: Not tell its ready!! Wego 2010!!
> *


debut dre bike last year. joci's bike this year. whats next? :0


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 18 2009, 03:22 PM~16022173
> *you should go with a scraper bike wheel  :biggrin:
> *


i might go with some 72 spoke or 144 in gold


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> Gonna bust this one out too!!! Whole new make over!!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 18 2009, 05:27 PM~16022231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My next project!!! :0


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQGLNPJ9VCE


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)

those scraper bikes are SO gay ... if i see u ride'n one ... i'll shoot ya myself ....


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

i aint going near those


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrider-420+Dec 18 2009, 05:57 PM~16023093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

•.¸¸.•´¯`•.♥.•´¯`•.¸¸.•.✿.｡.:* *.:｡.✿˙·٠•●♥ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ♥●•٠·˙
This is the girls frame that my Husband and I are making for our daughter and myself to cruise this summer....
˙·٠•●♥ Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ ♥●•٠·˙✿.｡.:* *.:｡.✿•.¸¸.•´¯`•.♥.•´¯`•.¸¸.•.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

i seen a frame that had a huge diamond tank on it 
does anyone have any pics. of it


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

heres mine.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SO FAR

FALLEN ANGEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2010, 06:43 PM~17216204
> *SO FAR
> 
> FALLEN ANGEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_79_@Apr 16 2010, 06:45 PM~17216216
> *lookin good homie.
> *


THANX!


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2010, 06:43 PM~17216204
> *SO FAR
> 
> FALLEN ANGEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2010, 06:43 PM~17216204
> *SO FAR
> 
> FALLEN ANGEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 26jd+Apr 16 2010, 07:02 PM~17216351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX HOMIES!!!!....IM HAPPY THAT U GUYS LIKE IT!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2010, 10:50 PM~17218705
> *THANX HOMIES!!!!....IM HAPPY THAT U GUYS LIKE IT!
> *


YEAH FLEET THAT BIKE IS BAD AZZZ. I HAVE A GIRL FRAME TOO GONNA GET PAINTED SOON


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 12:33 AM~17218924
> *YEAH FLEET THAT BIKE IS BAD AZZZ. I HAVE A GIRL FRAME TOO GONNA GET PAINTED SOON
> *


YEAH!!.....IVE DONE A LOT TO THIS BIKE!!>....IT USED TO BE MILD WHEN I STARTED WITH GOODTIMES!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Apr 16 2010, 07:02 PM~17216351
> *damn it looks hot.
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 17 2010, 12:55 PM~17221681
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I REALLY LIKE THIS BIKE... ITS NICE.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2010, 10:37 AM~17221374
> *YEAH!!.....IVE DONE A LOT TO THIS BIKE!!>....IT USED TO BE MILD WHEN I STARTED WITH GOODTIMES!
> *


GOT ANY PICS OF WHAT IT USED TO LOOK LIKE BEFORE??


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 17 2010, 12:55 PM~17221681
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 02:23 PM~17222080
> *GOT ANY PICS OF WHAT IT USED TO LOOK LIKE BEFORE??
> *


x2


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 02:23 PM~17222080
> *GOT ANY PICS OF WHAT IT USED TO LOOK LIKE BEFORE??
> *


aight!!!

when i got it!!








but i wanted it mild
















silver leafed
















but then i decided to go full








final product


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2010, 03:01 PM~17222545
> *aight!!!
> 
> when i got it!!
> ...


THAT'S YOURS?? I ALWAYS LIKED THAT FRAME WITH THE LEAFING


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Apr 17 2010, 04:06 PM~17222567
> *THAT'S YOURS?? I ALWAYS LIKED THAT FRAME WITH THE LEAFING
> *


yeh....i really liked the leafing!!....havent seen that style on any other bike!


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 31 2008, 09:31 PM~12030770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKES THIS ONE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 17 2010, 05:01 PM~17222545
> *aight!!!
> 
> when i got it!!
> ...


DAM DOGG CAME OUT SICK


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Apr 17 2010, 11:59 PM~17225791
> *DAM DOGG CAME OUT SICK
> *


thanx homie!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Apr 17 2010, 12:55 PM~17221681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


diS ride iS inSane..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

anyone know if there's any update pix. on this one???


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

My fav


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

saw this on ebay


http://cgi.ebay.com/26-SCHWINN-FRAME-CANDY...=item5191b165ee


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

one im workin on right now for a homie


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2010, 01:27 AM~17363393
> *one im workin on right now for a homie
> 
> 
> ...


.............  :biggrin:        :wow:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 2 2010, 06:45 PM~17367253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


..........DAMMMMMMM LOOKIN GOOD   LOVE THA CAGES..... :wow:      NICE FU*KIN GIRLS FRAME............  SO WHAT YEAR IS THAT BITCH :wow:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

YO SIKED.....IS THAT BLACK CROME U GOT THERE????????????????????????? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: BAD FUCKIN ASSSSS.......... :0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms+May 2 2010, 08:37 PM~17367522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir thats black chrome my man  costs a fukin gripppppppp


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

i got a girls frame for sale...dont need it, i figure someone else would benefit from it...ill take 45 bucks plus shipping on it...


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@May 3 2010, 06:17 AM~17371220
> *hey bro, thanks buddy, you know im not really sure what yr it is unfortunately...
> Yes sir thats black chrome my man  costs a fukin gripppppppp
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD.......ON THA YEAR...  AND THA BLACK CROME IS SICK :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 6 2010, 02:06 AM~17406308
> *IT'S ALL GOOD.......ON THA YEAR...  AND THA BLACK CROME IS SICK :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


thx


----------



## BUMP!!! (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2010, 12:27 AM~17363393
> *one im workin on right now for a homie
> 
> 
> ...


here it is all done


----------



## BUMP!!! (Jul 15, 2010)

:wow: thats nice!


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

got one 20" girl schwinn frame 40 bucks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 31 2010, 03:29 PM~18453102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that girls frame is firme :biggrin: 

oh ur bike sick tambien lol i like the gold leaf on it


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Aug 31 2010, 04:30 PM~18453742
> *that girls frame is firme  :biggrin:
> 
> oh ur bike  sick tambien lol i like the gold leaf on it
> *


THANX G'!~


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 31 2010, 02:29 PM~18453102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice curves :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 11 2010, 07:55 AM~18540282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Shit... that looks :wow: bad ass homie...


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

what kind of fork do you have to use for a girl frame????


im trying to put one fork that i have on a stingray for it dont fit on the girls frame


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Sep 11 2010, 02:29 PM~18542016
> *what kind of fork do you have to use for a girl frame????
> im trying to put one fork that i have on a stingray for it dont fit on the girls frame
> *


On girl frames u need a longer steering tube since da headtubes are longer.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Sep 11 2010, 01:29 PM~18542016
> *what kind of fork do you have to use for a girl frame????
> im trying to put one fork that i have on a stingray for it dont fit on the girls frame
> *


I GOT AN EXTRA T-TUBE...HIT ME UP!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GOT THIS 1959 SCHWINN...LOOKIN TOTRADE FOR A 26' SCHWINN...ANY TRADES..OFFERS


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 11 2010, 02:41 PM~18542343
> *On girl frames u need a longer steering tube since da headtubes are longer.
> *




are all girl frames head tubes longer? if so does aney one have i i will trad a short 4 a long


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Sep 16 2010, 04:04 PM~18584220
> *are all girl frames  head tubes longer? if so does aney one have i i will trad a short 4 a long
> *


 they only cost $8 at most parts store or guys on here or even ebay get the 8-1/2" or 9" length then if need be trim the excess


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Sep 16 2010, 03:13 PM~18585072
> *they only cost $8 at most parts store or guys on here or even ebay get the 8-1/2" or 9" length then if need be trim the excess
> *


i got a 1982 schwinn fram so will i have to get a long 1 for sure? i would measure it but the bike is not here yet but if i need it i wont to go ahead and get it on the way i found this 1 on ebay


http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Spring-Fork-S...=item4cee4ae758


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes the schwinn girl frames require the longer T-Bar... yes buy that from him hes good, unless some1 on here has them cheaper


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

iZij2h7_gAA?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 31 2010, 03:29 PM~18453102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY FAV PICTURE :0 :0 :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 31 2010, 04:29 PM~18453102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

elspock84 said:


>



:fool2:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Heres myne waiting for to come out the shop


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

gt up!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> Who owns FB now?


I miss this hood rat......


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

2012 ??????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

some one post my boy erics bike for old time sake :happysad:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

My lil girls frame


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

my build for my girlfriend going to be a full custom bike. will post up more pics as the build continues


----------



## kingcutty (Mar 29, 2011)

elspock84 said:


>


AGUAS.....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

sprayed da crystal chronic yesterday over some white. the pics cant capture da flake but da video got some of it. this shit pops like crazy in person


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> sprayed da crystal chronic yesterday over some white. the pics cant capture da flake but da video got some of it. this shit pops like crazy in person


U sell this frame homie??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Farqup said:


> U sell this frame homie??


U GOT A PM


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

i got a few pics on my phone ill have to upload of my girls frame im working on cant do it right now... had a little hickup with the paint so im repainting it but it will maybe be ready for the SocioS show next month...


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone know how to take the kick stand off a schwinn lady frame??????


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

just got this for free99. gotta love my come ups lol 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone have schwinn lady frames for sale looking for 2??? 
Thanks


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

Farqup said:


> Anyone have schwinn lady frames for sale looking for 2???
> Thanks


hey bro i have one if your interested in buying it pm me and ill send you some pics


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Farqup said:


> Pm sent


I got 2...both for $100 shipped


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> I got 2...both for $100 shipped


Pm me pix an price shipped to Australia


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

If prices are good I will buy as many as I can


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

*girls frame*


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

i just uploaded a picture to this page check it out and pm me back


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

Farqup said:


> If prices are good I will buy as many as I can


i just uploaded the picture bro pm if your interested


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

LatinsFinest714 said:


> i just uploaded the picture bro pm if your interested


Nice bike homie just after frames if u wanna sell that


----------



## LatinsFinest714 (May 1, 2012)

yeah bro just pm me and will discuss it


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT..


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

89 Schwinn pixie 16"


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> gt up!!


A littel update  








GT up!


----------



## lastgrand (Apr 3, 2012)

this is my 15 year old doughters bike jus finished this summer i would jus like to say she did all the molding and paint with very little help. not perfect but it does look good


----------



## lastgrand (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## lastgrand (Apr 3, 2012)

this is it headed to a show at a local park


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

lastgrand said:


> this is it headed to a show at a local park


LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## lastgrand (Apr 3, 2012)

Truly love the girl frames and much more challenging to do.i RESPECT all that do


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

JUST PUT THIS ONE TOGETHER FORMY DAUGHTER.."TO HOT TO HANDLE"


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> JUST PUT THIS ONE TOGETHER FORMY DAUGHTER.."TO HOT TO HANDLE"


Nice....:nicoderm:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice....:nicoderm:


THANKS I TRIED TO KEEP IT SIMPLE BUT COLORFULL..


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WHITE ICE PEARL...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

"lil TIGRESS" pics taken by oneofakind l.a super show


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

my lil girls bicycle we working on lil by lil


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

REC said:


> my lil girls bicycle we working on lil by lil


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> THANKS I TRIED TO KEEP IT SIMPLE BUT COLORFULL..


Yeah Bro..Simple and Colorfull Always Looks Good.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

My95Fleety said:


>


Nice


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

PAINTED THIS FRAME YESTERDAY FOR MY DAUGHTER


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

MR JOKER said:


> PAINTED THIS FRAME YESTERDAY FOR MY DAUGHTER


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GUNNA START PUTTING THIS TOGETHER..


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> LOOKS GOOD HOMIE...


Thanks homie i did some silver leafing on it last night and its getting pinstripped right now


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

fuck my lil girl would love this bike!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

My95Fleety said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

Stranger69 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks bro!! But this is how it looks now!


----------

